# Minioktopus an Seerosenblättern



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

Nach dem meine Seerosenblätter doch irgendwie zur Zeit auch so verfressen aussehen, habe ich heute mal wieder ein Blatt umgedreht und so ein paar Miniwürmchen oder ähnliches entdeckt. Kurzerhand hab ich das Blatt abgerissen und mit ins Haus genommen und ein paar davon mal unters Mikroskop gelegt - jetzt sehen diese Teile aus wie Minioktopuse - okay - sie haben keine 8 Beine - bzw. ich kann sie nicht genau zählen - könnten aber 5-8 sein - je nach Teil - aber die "Würmchen" wachsen alle aus einem andern dicken größeren Teil raus - sieht also echt aus wie Minioktopuse. Jemand eine Ahnung, was das sein könnte bzw. einen Tip, wo man sowas im Netz findet - so Mikroskop-Tierchen?

Auch Interessant das Verhalten meiner 4 im Teich lebenden Schwertträger - alles Männchen: 3 davon sind recht fett geworden, seit sie im Teich sind. Einer davon ist nach wie vor recht dünn. Den scheinen die anderen nicht zu mögen - der wird immer wieder vom Lieblingsplätzchen (in und um die Seerose herum) vertrieben. Ob der krank/alt ist und die anderen ihn sich vom Leib halten wollen? Warum 3 Dicke gegen 1 Dünnen?

Soviel von meinem "Leben" am Teich (Meine Libellenlarven sind auch noch da)!

Und weils so schön ist, gleich noch ein paar Fotos von meinen Badegästen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

wie kannst Du nur eine Taube an Deinen Teich lassen??????? :? 

Man bezeichnet sie im allgemeinen auch als Ratten der Lüfte...., wenn ich die Viecher sehe, krieg ich immer einen Knall..... Morgens kack.. sie mir direkt vor die Haustür und nachmittags in den Teich......

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

KLASSE HARALD,

ich hasse die biester auch - seit dem frühjahr versuche ich zwei ringeltauben bei jeder gelegenheit zu vertreiben - jetzt habe ich den sch....s - mittlerweile sind sie zu 7-10 hier - haben sich vermehrt - was mich am meisten kekst ist daß sie mir mit ihrem gewicht das ganze ufer im bereich des ufergrabens runterreisen    :twisted: - irgendwann schaff ich die endlösung sonst habe ich nächstest jahr 30tauben am teich.

und ganz nebenbei kannst du die elster auch mitentsorgen - die plündert nähmlich die ganze brut der schönen kleinen singvögel die du noch auf den bildern hast - ich erfreue mich auch seit ich den bachlauf habe einer ungeahnten schar an wunderschönen singvögel ...... bis jetzt noch.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

*Das meint Ihr doch nicht so ? !*

Das meint Ihr doch nicht so ? !

@Susanne schöne Fotos Deiner GÄSTE .

Ich hatte schon einen fischende Eisvogel ,
meine eigenen und fremde Katzen,
mooszerflückende Amseln und und und
alle leben noch (hoffe ich)
das ist nun mal das Jing und Jang am Teich 
bleibt cool , die Tiere HASSEN euch auch nicht .
Selbst wenn Ihr sie verscheucht . 
Wenn man sich mit dem Teich etwas mehr Natur ins Leben holt 
sollte man auch tolerant gegen die Natur sein.

Schönes WE

Karsten[/u]


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

hallo karsten,

.... auch wenn`s hart klingt - ich meine es so!

und einwenig die natur zum positiven unterstützen hat noch nie geschadet   - zumindest auf meinem grundstück.

eigentlich verhällt es sich wie mit den teichpflanzen - greift man als mensch hier nicht ein, übernehmen sehr wenige aber aggresive pflanzen die totale vorherrschaft und  die artenvielfahlt wird erdrückt zur monokultur. 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

man muß dazu sagen, daß die Tiere nicht erst bei uns sind, seit der Teich/Bachlauf da ist. Bei mir im Garten wurden mal von einer früheren Mieterin (studierte Agrar..... kurz Diplombauer) 16 verschiedene Vogelarten gezählt. Mein Nachbar von andern Eck des Reihenhauses sagt, daß es diese eine Taube schon ewig gibt - mit Betonung auf eine ;-) - Elstern sinds 2 - scheint ein Paar zu sein, das bei mir im Busch brütet. Die Spatzen brüten auf der anderen Hausseite in der __ Eibe - da kommen die Elstern vermutlich gar nicht rein und was die anderen angeht - keinei Ahnung - ich werds aber beobachten und wenns zu viel wird, wird eingegriffen - aber so find ichs noch ganz klasse. Das Eichhörnchen wohnt übrigens auch schon seit Jahren hier - hüpfte schon immer im Garten rum.

Aber eigentlich hab ich ja Infos über "Minioktopuse" gesucht   bzw. Bilder von Mikroskop-Tierchen - sprich Kleinstlebewesen oder "der Teich unterm Mikroskop - Doogie wüßte sowas sicher - wo steckt der Junge eigentlich?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

*....*

Hallo Susanne,

Kleinstlebewesen ? Mikroscope ???

Guckst du hier:

http://home.t-online.de/home/ghstanjek/mik.htm


PSoogie hat Verwandtenbesuch und nicht abkömmlich, aber bald wieder


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2003)

Hi Tommi,

das sieht schonmal richtig gut aus - das werde ich mir morgen mal in Ruhe reinziehen! Vielen Dank  :


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Susanne!

Als ich meine komischen Tierchen an den Seerosenblättern hatte, wollte ich welche zum Bestimmen in unser Biologiezentrum bringen.
Ich kam dann aber nicht mehr dazu....


Vielleicht habt ihr auch so ein Zentrum irgendwo im Schwabenländle??
Einfach ein paar in ein gut verschließbares Glas geben und hinbringen - die sagen Dir dann genau was es ist  

lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Guten Morgen,
die Beschreibung hatt mich irgendwie an einen
Süsswasserpolyp erinnert.

Bilder mit Beschreibung:
http://home.t-online.de/home/ghstanjek/hm1.htm

MfG
 Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

bei Deinem gelben Vogel handelt es sich eher um einen grünen Vogel - genauer gesagt um einen Grünfinken. Bei uns tummeln sich zusammen mit den Stieglitzen, mit denen sie verwandt sind, hunderte davon. Merkwürdigerweise sind es dieses jahr kaum Grünfinken, dafür aber jede Menge Stieglitze. Letztes Jahr war es anders herum.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

@ Juppe und Ole: Ha - ich glaub ich spinn - das sind also tatsächlich Süsswasserpolypen - da werd ich mich mal ausführlicher schlau machen - ist ja witzig, was es alles gibt! Danke auch noch für die vielen Links - dem Hobby werd ich glaub ich auch mal ne Runde nachgehen!

@ Stefan. Grünfink - okay ;-) - ist zwar arg gelb, aber wegen mir darf es auch ein Grünfink sein. Das scheint bei mir ein Einzelgänger zu sein - bzw. er ist immer mit einem Stall voll Spatzen da....... dann werd ich jetzt das Foto mal unbenennen   

@ Kuewi: wens schlimmer wird, werd ich das mal ausprobieren, in Stuttgart sollte es ja sowas geben!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Also für mich war der auf dem Foto schon grün - sieht man von dem gelben Strich an der Flügelunterkante ab. Vielleicht liegt das aber daran; dass das Grün hier inzwischen alles andere als grün ist...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

